

How Modern Marketplaces Like Uber and Airbnb Build Trust to Achieve Liquidity - anandiyer
http://firstround.com/review/How-Modern-Marketplaces-Like-Uber-Airbnb-Build-Trust-to-Hit-Liquidity/

======
jonathanpeterwu
I'm glad this digs deeper into why marketplace startups have been successful
recently. Instead of just how everyone is the next Uber of X. It talks about
building trust and safety on both the buyer and seller sides of the market

